# Secondary Door locks



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone fitted secondary "Thule type" door locks?????

Any other make to recommend? Any probs with fitting them?

I did fit them on my old, Fiat based, van but am a bit doubtful on the new (second hand) Hymer. The gap inside the door doesn't seem wide enough to take the internal plate.Certainly don't fancy trying to get behind the sink unit if I'm right and the lock don't fit!
Garcia


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you talking habitation door or cab doors?


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Hab door and garage door is my plan.....
Garcia


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I don't know if this is any help, but I bought one of these for our old Hymer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiamma-Sa...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2a33034c22

Probably one of the easiest jobs I have ever done + a great visual deterrent


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Additional locks*

I have 3 Fiamma white locks on my van. All work off the same key.
They arefitted on the cab, habitation and large garage door..

Neil


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for that.
It's just like the ones I fitted to my old van, but on this current one,the rubber moulding around the door, means that the lock wouldn't lie flush against the van wall and I guess I'd have to cut it away.
I'm also a little unsure what I'd be drilling in to to fit the screws holding the lock to the frame
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia, check this thread out. I fitted four from Harrison Locks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-142479-days0-orderasc-0.html

Scroll down to see how neat they look
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-142479-days0-orderasc-10.html

A link to the seller
http://www.motorhomelocks.co.uk/Home.php


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe consider these:

Fiamma security handle -

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-S...iamma-Security-31-and-46-Security-Door-Handle

And this addition to the handle -

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-S...s/Fiamma-Kit-Security-Lock-Safety-Handle-Lock

I've fitted both to the hab door on our motorhome, and managed to locate the security handle so that when folded against the hab door it covers the original made-of-cheese door lock keyhole.

I have also fitted a Thule "inside Out" lock to the door as well - and I reckon it's far better than the Fiamma style ones.....as it's name suggests you can as well as locking it from outside using the key, you can also turn it to the locked position from INSIDE the motorhome, so it's great as a deterent at nightitme when sleeping inthe vehicle:

http://www.thule.com/en/gb/products/rv-accessories/security/locks/thule-inside-out-lock-_-309834

(I've also fitted heosafe key-required internal locks on both front vehicle doors, and external high-security deadlocks on them both too...another very good visual deterrent).


----------

